# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  Grits

## Runs With Beer

What do you think of grits as a survival food?

----------


## Arsey

Don't know if I've ever had any.
Can you explain what they are please?

----------


## crashdive123

When you say survival food, are you thinking of long term storage?  (I love grits)

----------


## crashdive123

Here you go Arsey.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grits

----------


## Runs With Beer

Well I would think if you have it stored right. Kinda like parched corn. ARSEY you have never hade grits?

----------


## crashdive123

I agree.  I just don't know what, if any oil content they have.

----------


## Pict

They're great for survival food.  I survive on them every day.  Grits and eggs, can't beat it.  Mac

----------


## Arsey

Thanks Crashdive, for the link.

If it's derivative of corn it must be good. Don't know how nutritious it would be though.

Runs with Beer,
No I don't think so. Even when I was in the US I think I avoided it.. the mind plays horrible tricks you know!!!

----------


## crashdive123

Nutritious?  Add enough butter, cheese or bacon and you won't care!

----------


## Sourdough

If a real man wanted to eat corn for breakfast, he should eat corn the way it was meant to be eaten, Cornflakes in a large bowl with 1/4 bottle of whiskey. While eating repeat, "Are YOU talking to ME"........ :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Runs With Beer

hopeak, You aint right man,Ha Haaa

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I love grits!  It's a great backpacking food as well.

----------


## klkak

I love grits. With butter, sugar and half a dozen slices of crisp fried bacon.  I carry a couple packs of Quaker instant grits in my hunting pack along with all the other pogy bait that finds its way into the pack.

----------


## RBB

> I love grits. With butter, sugar and half a dozen slices of crisp fried bacon.  I carry a couple packs of Quaker instant grits in my hunting pack along with all the other pogy bait that finds its way into the pack.


"Quaker Instant Grits"  Must be a southern thing.  Haven't noticed that on the shelves here.  

Not too bothered about it either.

----------


## crashdive123

All of this talk of Grits reminds me of the movie "My Cousin Vinney"

----------


## Arsey

Why's that?



Was it Corny?

 :Smile:

----------


## Tony uk

Are you talking about the stuff in the bowl, The scrambled egg look-alike thing ?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Ive never herd of parched corn being called Grits before. It looks quite nice though

----------


## crashdive123

Have you seen the movie?

ok ok - there's a scene where Vinny (a guy that's never been out of NY City, played by Joe Pesi).  He's down south at a dinner.  He asks in a real thick NY accent "What exactly is a grit?"

Anyway, cute and funny movie.  Rent it if you get a chance.

----------


## RangerXanatos

Yes, those are grits.  Lots of people like to put butter and cheese in theirs.  Some even put sugar but that makes them runny.

----------


## Runs With Beer

When I make them for myself, I like them runny. While there cooking I stir in a couple of eggs, Yummy!

----------


## RangerXanatos

What about crumpled bacon?   ~licks lips~

----------


## chiggersngrits

> What do you think of grits as a survival food?


couldn't survive without them.  sugar on grits? thats an abomination. two fried eggs with a cup of grits all mixed together :Big Grin: , thats good eatin.    i have eatin instant grits that i know were over 3 years old and they tasted fine.

----------


## crashdive123

Now, judging from screen names I'd say the controlling authority on grits has spoken!

----------


## tacmedic

Never had grits.  Polenta yes, but no grits.    :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## bulrush

I've had polenta and grits. In my area, grits seems to be always white, polenta, always yellow. They taste very similar. But they are basically dried, ground corn, cooked in boiled water. Add some brown sugar and they are good. 

They should keep a long time, and be easy to make over a fire.

----------


## Bullet Hole

You mean everyone doesn't have grits as a survival food? I keep a pound bag in every pack we have in the house. Then for long term storage, there must be at least 100 pounds of grits stored. Backpacking, grits go with every thing. Grits for breakfast, fish and grits. Not a meal you couldn't have them with if you needed them.

----------


## Runs With Beer

Thats right on , Bullethole!

----------


## Nomad

Here in Tennesee we get our corn from a jar... Corn won't grow on rocky top. (I had to throw that in) When I was a kid we went to this eatin joint and I saw a big pan of mashed taters so I asked for some, turns out they were grits. didn't like'em. still don't.

----------


## HOP

Fried grits are god too. when I was a kid my mom would grate up spam and chese and mix with the hot grits and put in a old ice cube tray and let chill then slice it and fry it in bacon grease.

----------


## LudwigVan

Well I can't say they're my favorite food or anything but I like them ok. They're great when you go on camping trips and such I think because they are incredibly easy to make and will go good on the side with just about anything, especially breakfast.

----------


## RaymondPeter

Personally I hate grits. Probably because the only ones I've ever had were when I was in basic at Ft. Benning, GA. The Army isn't exactly known for preparing food correctly...

Funny thing is you could tell where someone was from by how they eat their grits. The southern boys just used butter. The northern boys added sugar or syrup to cover the taste! lol

If I had to use them for survival food I could (and would) but if I don't have to use them I'll leave them for those of ya'll that actually enjoy them.  :Wink:

----------


## Runs With Beer

Was at Benning in 78. They dont do it right, Theres a real diff. between real and instant,Butter salt pepper with eggs mixed in. MmmmmmmmMmmm.

----------


## crashdive123

Grits, eggs - sunny side up, spam......ahhhhh.

----------


## Rick

Not much I won't eat. Grits is fine. Nothing wrong with them. Pretty versatile really. You can fix them a lot of different ways. You could do a lot worse for a survival food.

----------


## nell67

Absolutely Rick,any "survival" food isn't survival food if you won't eat it.

I think alot of people would change their eating habits if it came down to it though.

----------


## Rick

I chuckle when I hear someone say, "Brussel sprouts? oooh, I can't eat that!" I picture them about week 3 on the edge of an empty pantry saying something like, "Brussel sprouts? Let's see, suck those down on day 4 I think. Sure with I had some more."

----------


## Runs With Beer

Yuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.

----------


## FVR

Tell ya how I like my grits.

In a pot, on the stove.

I'll eat the oatmeal.

----------


## Runs With Beer

FVR Im sure you know what truk is?

----------


## ATough

Grits a little cheese and lots of butter. That's how you start out a day.

----------


## FVR

I'm a Yankee, I prefer porkroll, scrapple, and oatmeal to these nasty, mushy corn grits my Southern wife likes.


I'm trying to figure out truk.

----------


## laughing beetle

yeesh!! scrapple...now there's survival food!! :Wink:

----------


## laughing beetle

grits are good, oatmeal is better, i like cornmeal mush too.

----------

